# R.I.P. Paul Gray



## Breakyou (25. Mai 2010)

*Paul Gray**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


> Der Bassist der Metal-Band Slipknot, Paul Gray, ist tot. Der 38 Jahre alte Künstler wurde am Montag (Ortszeit) tot in seinem Hotelzimmer in einem Vorort von Des Moines im US-Staat Iowa aufgefunden, wie die Polizei berichtete. Die Todesursache blieb zunächst ungeklärt, die Ermittler gingen aber nicht von einem Verbrechen aus. Für (den heutigen) Dienstag ist eine Autopsie geplant.


* 
*​
Ich hab es gerade von einem guten Freund gehört dass der Bassist von Slipknot gestorben ist. Es macht mich wirklich traurig da Slipknot eine der ersten Metalbands war , die ich gehört hab.
Ich wünsche seinen Angehörigen und den restlichen Bandmitgliedern alles Gute und viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit.
Ich weiß dass viele Leute hier im Forum Slipknot sehr gerne hören und bestimmt auch was dazu sagen möchten.


​


----------



## Edou (25. Mai 2010)

Warum Sterben Metalheads immer als erstes? Nach Dio Jetzt er-.-

Naja... R.I.P und natürlich seinen angehörigen alles gute....


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hielts nicht für nötig für eine "Nicht-Legende" einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, deswegen hab ichs in Dio's Thread geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Mai 2010)

Naja jeder definiert Legende anders. Bin auch nicht der größte Slipknot fan, aber schade ist es trotzdem. R.I.P.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

wie ein schlag ins gesicht...

R.I.P. Paul "Balls" Gray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

auch wenn ich nie etwas von der band gehört habe, ist es trotzdem schade. 

R.I.P


----------



## Cookie Jar (25. Mai 2010)

R.I.P  

Ich hoffe Slipknot wird sich deshalb nicht auflösen


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hör absofort Pop Musik, Metal ist mir zu gefährlich :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Mai 2010)

aus musikalischer sicht nicht wirklich schade
der kerl war jetzt nicht so der über bassist
aber trotzdem R.I.P.


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt nicht der größte Slipknot Fan, aber:

R.I.P. Mr. Gray und vorallem viel Glück und Kraft seiner Frau und dem Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (25. Mai 2010)

R.I.P Paul #2


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BX91HxHpQjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Mai 2010)

R.I.P Paul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (30. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Warum Sterben Metalheads immer als erstes? Nach Dio Jetzt er-.-



Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste würd ich sagen es liegt eindeutig an der Musik.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (30. Mai 2010)

Gut so Metal muss aussterben!! Der Sensenmann hat begonnen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Gut so Metal muss aussterben!! Der Sensenmann hat begonnen!




weil ein zweitklassiger bassist einer drittklassigen "metal" band gestorben ist soll der metal aussterben? lol´d hard


----------

